# Sabiki rigs



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

Can you guys help me pick out a good sabiki rig for spots, croakers, and maybeblues.

and what size hooks and u just attach it to a regular bottom rig right?


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have not heard of anyone complaining about it but you might want to check your local regs. Some states do not allow more than 3 hooks per rod. I dunno VAs rule...

Sandcrab


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Don't think VA has a hook number law, I've used them and know of others who have.

I imagine most tackle shops have them but I got mine at Walmart until I can find them elsewhere. Any brand/type will do for spot/croaker, the # on the hook size is sometimes in Japanese standards, so just look at the actual hook and not the hook #. Some bigger numbers are smaller hooks...

I can name at least 6 companies that make a "Sabiki" rig, go for the cheap ones with the highest pound test line because they can get snagged up and break easily. I spent $4 on a "HAYABUSA" Sabiki and $2 on a "DAIICHI" Sabiki and had just as much luck between the both of them. Walmart sells Eagle Claw and Mustad's for $1.xx each, can't beat it!

I have not looked in Oceans East 2 or Bass Pro for Sabiki's but I bet you anything they have them as well...

The back of the package tells you how to hook them up, and take them out of the package, and if you are good, you can put it back in the package like you got it, if not, do yourself a favor, wrap it as close as possible to how you got it, and if you can get it back in the plastic sleeve, do it.. if not, put it in a ziplock sandwich bag, trust me! These things tangle so easy you will throw away a few in frustration.. lol

One end goes to your line directly or a snap/swivel on your line, the other end (the one with the clasp) is for the weight... I personally like to tie #20 test line to a 1-2 oz weight using the Palomar knot and then the other end a basic surgeons loop, then just loop the weight on the sabiki clasp, cause they are tiny and made for tiny weights with metal eyes...

Here is a link from Cabelas, they go over the hook size translations and give you a better idea what is out there =]

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0003478313574a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&QueryText=sabiki&N=4887&Ntk=Products&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=sabiki&noImage=0

You never know what you will pull up, but if you rig them with small strips of squid, you are guaranteed more fish, that is how I have been getting good numbers of spot.....

For your bluefish, I haven't caught many on a Sabiki, nor do I want too, they will rip your precious $1-5 rig in to shreds. I had good luck last time using a heavy duty flounder rig and keep it moving at a nice pace, they will hit any lure that's shiny and moving, like most fish... or use a classic bottom rig with cut bait or squid, may get a blue and more.. I think the holy grail of bluefish is a shiny gotcha plug =]


Good luck man, you'll have fun with Sabiki rigs, just honestly, if you don't take anything else I say, keep the sabiki wrapped right and separate, or it will tangle!


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

I use Marathon brand sabikis, but any will do. I typically use the eight hook rigs, and the hooks are between a 1/2 inch and 3/4 inch long. Just remember that the smaller fish have to be able to fit the hook in the mouth. Too big a hook, and they will strip your bait all day long. Put a little piece of shrimp on the tip of each hook, and drop it down (underhand casts work if you want a little distance from the pier). Don't bother setting the hook, let the fish hook themselves. I just leave mine sitting up against the rail and wait for the tip to start jiggling while I am rigging up a bigger pole. Good luck!


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

thanks dudes 

ill go buy myself some sabiki rigs too

wow i have to buy myself a lot stuff

fireball rigs
sabiki rigs
gotcha plugs
rattle L traps

lol


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

oh yea and what kind of sabiki should i get though. i did some searching and i found fish skins, and a squid one and flies.
which one should i get mainly to target spot and croaker.

and instead of putting on squid on the hooks can i put bloodworms?


----------



## cobiadude33 (Aug 12, 2007)

I've always used fishskin/veilskin ones. I guess you could put BW on them, but I would stick with shrimp or squid. If thats not available, any cut piece of small baitfish will suffice.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

oh okay


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

anything with something extra, Sabikis work well by them selves if you fish em right but! i'm new to it, learned a lot quick, i swear to ya man, small piece of squid work wonders

have not tried shrimp but plan on it soon

even artificial s will work better then nothing

cut bait maybe but, if you want big spot just use lil bait, big hook and bloodworm's should work fine all though i've tried twice and had more luck with flaps of squid, rectangle cut


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

all i use is th mustad sabikis since there a dollar and the work fine


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

I use the hayabusa is size 6 and 8, with the colored thread on the hooks, i use them to catch bait such as green backs, butter fish, and cigars, i do not tip them with anything
I think quality matters in sabikis, a guide i know buys the cheap ones then has the tip them with bait to catch anything, that kinda defeats the purpose in my opinion

the technique i use it to drop them down to the bottom, them slowly let it go slack them come tight again, works everytime, what it does is lets them drift in the current like real bait does,( ive never seen bait jig itself up and down)

also, dont try to save them, its not worth it, your going to have hooks break off, and weights eaten off etc... and its just a pain in the arse to save them, throw them away after a day of fishing and your save your self alot of tangled messes and little hooks in your hand.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.meltontackle.com/catalog/product.asp?product_id=10733

these are the ones i use


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

thanks everybody!


----------



## Cerberus (Nov 1, 2007)

Bass Pro always has them "on sale" for 99 cents (Bass Pro house brand) and they work fine. 

Last summer they had them "really on sale" for 49 cents, I bought about 40 of them in different sizes. 

They all seem to work about the same, and I have never baited them.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

I've tried no bait, it works but bait helps out, plus that, to my surprise, I expect small bait fish (It's intended purpose) but came up with nice sized spot, so I been rolling with it... 

Dang, 49 cents for their cheapo house brand huh? I would have bought them all, AHHAHA

nice

that's the beauty of fishing, try different things, i explained a few techniques that worked for me, but bottomline, a sabiki will make your pole dance in no time, don't get all excited, just sit back with your shades on and let them bite, when fish see other fish "attacking" "feeding" something they all join in, kind of like humans , after it's danced for a few minutes, reel it in slowly and you may get lucky enough to get 4-6 on your rig! or none, hahaha


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

haha thanks cerberus and incucrash

but man 49-99 cents for those. THere like 2 bucks around here.

sigh sucks that there isnt any bass pros stores around here...man...


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

I usually buy plenty. That way I can just chuck them when done with them. Not like I pay more then $1 for them anyway. Not worth the hassle of trying to store them.

A trick I like to use, if there are hook regs in your area. Take and cut the hooks off of three of them. They will still act like an attractant to the fish. You will only get three fish on a rig, but hey, if you can only have three hooks its better then nothing. And really check the regs. Some state that you can only have a certain number of hooks for "game fish". Baitfish may not count in your area if that is what you may be wanting to catch with them.

And I'd agree, for blues don't even bother with the rigs.

DMS #525
OBPA


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

scavengerj said:


> I usually buy plenty. That way I can just chuck them when done with them. Not like I pay more then $1 for them anyway. Not worth the hassle of trying to store them.
> 
> A trick I like to use, if there are hook regs in your area. Take and cut the hooks off of three of them. They will still act like an attractant to the fish. You will only get three fish on a rig, but hey, if you can only have three hooks its better then nothing. And really check the regs. Some state that you can only have a certain number of hooks for "game fish". Baitfish may not count in your area if that is what you may be wanting to catch with them.
> 
> ...



hey scavengerj how do i know the regulations for baithooks?cause i go fishing in maryland at PLO pier and lighthouse but i live in VA, so how can i find out? that DNR website or something?

also what are those numbers and letter DMS 525 and OBPA?

and is it that hard to put them back in the bag?


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep, check the regs. And to be double sure, a quick call to the DNR if anything is not clear in the reg book. Baitfish are different from sport/game fish. And yes, those rigs can be a PITA getting back into the bag without them becoming tangled when you go to use them again. You'll spend more time trying to get them back into the bag like they were then you will fishing with them 

http://www.dmsclub.net/ - My membership number. A worthwhile organization to help protect and preserve our fishing rights along the DelMar. 

http://www.obpa.org/ - If you live in Va., you should know about this group. An organization that needs help right now to also protect and preserve our fishing rights. Heard about the beach closings? This is the group representing US and leading the fight on the OBX to keep our beaches open.

The groups who want to close the beaches are moving up the coast. OBX (NC)/AI (Va. & Md.)/DSSP (Del.) and beyond. Any support that can, should be given to these groups to help in the fight. Don't think it can't happen to a beach near you.

DMS #525
OBPA


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

lol im only 15 i dont know anything about this stuff and i go fishing at maryland lol

I doubt im allowed in those things you probably have to be 16 or 18...same with everything...everything that is fun is illegal to me right now =)


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

you can't use a sabiki rig or any rig with more than two hooks in Maryland. It's in the regs and has been stated on the website in multiple forums & threads.


----------



## Pho Real? (May 3, 2008)

ashtonmj said:


> you can't use a sabiki rig or any rig with more than two hooks in Maryland. It's in the regs and has been stated on the website in multiple forums & threads.


dang that sucks 

but if its in the water the patrol cant see, ill just leave it in the water when the patrol comes.

.....wait...but in the Chesapeake people who boat use those umbrella rigs and they have like 10 hooks, and there like in maryland waters
how bout them?...

hate the rules and regulations the only one we need is the fish sizes thats bout it.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

jeffree said:


> dang that sucks
> 
> but if its in the water the patrol cant see, ill just leave it in the water when the patrol comes.


It's still illegal.


----------



## incucrash (May 7, 2008)

Don't get in the habit of breaking the rules =] They are set for purposes, trust me.... If you are going for bait fish, use a bait net, i love sabikis because they catch a large variety of fish... Game staff are not idiots, they spectate people long before they come up to you and inquire, chances are if they come up to you, they know something is up. Example, when I was younger, we went to C Tackle on Little creek road in Norfolk, VA and me and my brother got our license to go fishing, our friend was like, MAN THEY NEVER COME! IVE FISHED ALL MY LIFE WITHOUT A LICENSE (Guy was pulling $500 a week at work, he could easily afford, but did not get a license)

Sure enough they came up to me and my brother, we happily showed our license, my friend walked off when he saw the game agent coming over the sand dune, when he walked back looking like a normal spectator, he said, where is your license? my friend was like

"I'm not fishing...." and he said, I got video of you fishing about 30 minutes ago, where is your license?? Maybe he was joking, maybe he wasn't, but it's always worth abiding by the rules... Game officials have more authority then police in my opinion, and are not ones to play games with =]

and oh, i think he had to end up paying $250 for it, over a $10 license...


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

Umbrella rigs to be legal in MD can only have 2 hooks. There is even a "Maryland Legal" umbrella rig in the Bass Pro catalouge. The other shad bodies are teasers and have no hooks. Whether you like it or not, it's the current regulation, and while for sabiki rigs it's kind of silly, I don't hear or see anyone trying to ammend that regulation currently.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

Just cut the points of the hooks off and keep them as teasers on your rig...simple enough

DMS #525
OBPA


----------

